
Ask HN: Ways to deal with low data caps? - padthai
For a couple of months I will have internet mostly though tethering. That means that I should not download more than ~3-5 Gb data per month in my daily usage.<p>I am looking for the best ways to limit the data usage while browsing, and monitor data usage in general. Recommendations about tools as HTTrack or youtube-dl would be appreciated too.
======
frou_dh
Disable your OS automatically downloading updates and instead manually take a
look at what's on offer every so often.

~~~
DamonHD
Yes, also good. Notify but don't download is what I generally use, tethered or
not.

------
DamonHD
My reflex initial actions are to block unwanted stuff on Web pages (which is
good for speed and security also) with NoScript and your browser's anti-
tracking support at least, and have your mail client ask you before
downloading large items (~100kB, which are often malicious also).

And turn off any applications that may be chattering in the background without
telling you.

